
Train your A.I on the cloud if you don't have powerful GPU/CPU - davidyapdy
https://www.floydhub.com
======
strin
I wonder how they could compete against Google, Amazon, Microsoft and Nvidia
in the cloud space.

Seems getting involved in pure GPU/CPU cost war is not a wise choice for a
small startup.

